# LaBorde v. Lyft



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I got an email from the claims admin of the above case. Apparently Lyft has agreed to pay $3.5m to settle this employee misclassification lawsuit.

They say the size of the class is only 1,559 drivers. Has anyone else been contacted about this?

More info here:

www.LyftDriverSettlement2021.com


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

In the next news, drivers sue the lawyer because all 1,559 expected to be millionaires. Drivers never learn that if too many wants the piece of the pie everyone ends up getting tiny slivers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> In the next news, drivers sue the lawyer because all 1,559 expected to be millionaires. Drivers never learn that if too many wants the piece of the pie everyone ends up getting tiny slivers.


The admin says my share is $1,100. I won't be retiring to the Caribbean on it, but I wouldn't say it's a tiny amount for exerting no effort.

The last Lyft settlement I got was $1,200, which I spent on a week's holiday in Puerto Vallarta sitting on the beach drinking cold beers and swimming in the river. I think a repeat trip will be in order!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I like how it says if you submitted a request to opt out of arbitration . . . Is that perhaps Indicating your request to opt out is valid regardless of when you submit it?

Further down it says if you opted out or attempted to opt out . . . again, very interesting


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I like how it says if you submitted a request to opt out of arbitration . . . Is that perhaps Indicating your request to opt out is valid regardless of when you submit it?
> 
> Further down it says if you opted out or attempted to opt out . . . again, very interesting


Not sure about that. In a previous, third, suit Lyft claimed that I had not opted out.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

I got it as well but that number is a bit low 3.5 mill. Should be closer to 22 mil after the prop 22 stuff


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Da Ub said:


> I got it as well but that number is a bit low 3.5 mill. Should be closer to 22 mil after the prop 22 stuff


I'll take it. I don't even know who the plaintiffs are or what it's about.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not sure about that. In a previous, third, suit Lyft claimed that I had not opted out.


Of course they did &#128580;


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> In the next news, drivers sue the lawyer because all 1,559 expected to be millionaires. Drivers never learn that if too many wants the piece of the pie everyone ends up getting tiny slivers.


I wasn't expecting almost yearly rate cuts either.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> In the next news, drivers sue the lawyer because all 1,559 expected to be millionaires. Drivers never learn that if too many wants the piece of the pie everyone ends up getting tiny slivers.


The judge needs to reduce the size of the settlement so that everyone can make more.


----------



## OptimalPrime (May 5, 2019)

I received this case notification as well. Any idea if there's overlap with the Potter-Handy case? I don't want to make myself ineligible for that one by joining this one



The Gift of Fish said:


> The admin says my share is $1,100. I won't be retiring to the Caribbean on it, but I wouldn't say it's a tiny amount for exerting no effort.
> 
> The last Lyft settlement I got was $1,200, which I spent on a week's holiday in Puerto Vallarta sitting on the beach drinking cold beers and swimming in the river. I think a repeat trip will be in order!


Is there an email to contact the admin? I only see phone numbers. and typically with these settlements when I call those I get a very unknowledgeable random call center person lol


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

What's their email so i can opt out incase i'm on this list...


----------



## OptimalPrime (May 5, 2019)

Aharm said:


> What's their email so i can opt out incase i'm on this list...


Trying to figure out how to call the settlement admin. Potter-Handy recommending opt-out


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

OptimalPrime said:


> Trying to figure out how to call the settlement admin. Potter-Handy recommending opt-out


Well i figured it out, the scoundrels want us to mail them via letter. Lmao.

-------------

2. Excluding Yourself from the Settlement (Opt Out): If you do not wish to participate in the Settlement, you must mail a written Request for Exclusion to the Settlement Administrator. The Request for Exclusion must include: (1) the Settlement Class Member's name and address; (2) a clear and unequivocal statement that the Settlement Class Member wishes to be excluded from the Settlement Class; and (3) the signature of the Settlement Class Member.

The Request for Exclusion must be completed, signed, and mailed to the Settlement Administrator at the address here below, postmarked no later than June 4, 2021. A Settlement Class Member who fails to return a Request for Exclusion in the manner and by the deadline specified above will be bound by all terms and conditions of the Settlement and the Court's judgment, regardless of whether he or she has objected to the Settlement.

Any person who files a complete and timely Request for Exclusion will, upon receipt, no longer be a member of the Settlement Class, and will not be eligible to receive a payment.

CLAIMS ADMINISTRATOR:
Lyft Class Action Settlement Administrator
c/o Settlement Services, Inc.
Post Office Box 10269
Tallahassee, FL 32302-2269
(833) 594-1629

------------------

And its in frickin florida.

Hoping PH sends us a form via email soon it wasn't attached with their automated email.


----------



## OptimalPrime (May 5, 2019)

Aharm said:


> Well i figured it out, the scoundrels want us to mail them via letter. Lmao.
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


Yup I got the Potter Handy recommendation to Opt-Out. That's pretty crazy that you have to actively say 'no'. The law is wild man.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Aharm said:


> Hoping PH sends us a form via email soon it wasn't attached with their automated email.


+1

I get the idea, or as I understand it, Potter wants us to Opt out, so they have to prosecute each as separate case ? I understood that when I signed up, neting each driver way more $.

But the attactment is not included in there latest email.

There seems to be some due overs going on behind the scenes. I wonder what is really going on as they never tell us, like the O'conner case.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OptimalPrime said:


> I received this case notification as well. Any idea if there's overlap with the Potter-Handy case? I don't want to make myself ineligible for that one by joining this one
> 
> 
> Is there an email to contact the admin? I only see phone numbers. and typically with these settlements when I call those I get a very unknowledgeable random call center person lol


What is the Potter Handy case about? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## OptimalPrime (May 5, 2019)

It's an individual case v Uber and Lyft to recover money we should have paid as an employee under AB5

https://www.potterhandy.com/rideshare-attorney-california/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amazon Flex drivers too.


----------

